# Netzverbindung alle 30 Minuten getrennt



## Dommas (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe seit Längerem ein Problem mit meinem Internetzugang resp. Netzwerk daheim.
Folgende Situation: Ich habe ADSL zu Hause. Als Modem/Bridge fungiert ein Zyxel Prestige P642 ME. Via Ethernet ist ein WLAN-Router (Netgear MR314) angeschlossen. Am Router hängt lokal ein PC und via WLAN gehen zwei Laptops ins Internet. Beide Geräte sind auf DHCP eingestellt, alle PCs/Laptops haben eine jeweils frisch zugweiesene IP und das scheint auch in Ordunung zu sein.

Das Problem ist nun folgendes: Ca. alle 30 Minuten kann (egal von welchem PC) nicht mehr aufs Internet zugegriffen werden. Das heisst, die Laptops melden volle Signalstärke des Routers und der lokal angeschlossene PC hat LAN-Verbindung. Aber scheinbar besteht keine Verbindung mehr zum Router, denn wenn ich das Stromkabel des Routers ausziehe und wieder einstecke klappt nach 10 Sekunden alles wieder bestens!

Firmware des Routers habe ich kürzlich aktualisiert. Was geht hier nur vor? Für Tipps und Anregungung wäre ich sehr dankbar, es nervt nämlich langsam, immer das Kabel aus- und wieder einstecken zu müssen


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (7. März 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit deinem Router oder mit deinem Modem, aber ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Ich haben einen normalen Hardware-Router. Es  kann von Zeit zu Zeit passieren, dass der Router einfach keine Verbindungen akzeptiert. Ich kann danach auch nicht mehr auf das Konfigurations-Interface zugreifen. Ich habe dieses Problem bis jetzt noch nicht behoben. Bei dir ist noch zusätzlich das Problem, dass bei dir der AP integriert ist und somit das Netzwerk nicht mehr funktioniert. Hast du es schon bei der Netgear Hotline versucht? Am besten ist es du rufst dort mal und fragst nach. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

